# RDV pour un "Synthétique Plaisir" ?



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Je tiens tout d'abord à signaler que là, le choix de cet intitulé n'est pas de moi, il s'agit de l'intitulé d'un Festival de cultures électroniques qui aura lieu du 3 au 5 Décembre à Pau (64 oui vous savez vers le sud ... les pyrénées, l'atlantique ...ben ça donne les pyrénées atlantiques  )

*Synthétique Plaisir*, la cinquième édition du festival accès(s), proposera, durant un week-end : expositions, concerts, performances chorégraphique, cinéma ...

Pour plus de renseignements voici le site de l'association accès(s) 

Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés, je vous invite à visiter notre site, et à nous ou me contacter pour plus de renseignements, je vous recevrai avec plaisir ( :mouais: euh pas chez moi hein, y'à pas de place ... et pi Lo il serait pas super d'accord (à moins qu'il n'y ait un car de suédoises qui débarque !   )  ).

Voilà, j'espère très sincèrement que ce thread ne va pas trop dégénérer soyez sympas, ça me tient vraiment à coeur  :love: ... je n'ai pas posté dans "Rendez-vous", vu que ça n'a pas vraiment de rapport avec les macs (quoique la plupart des artistes bossent sur mac !  :love: ) ...

Réservez votre week-end ... (juste pour info je vous signale que j'organise officiellement les soirées VIP   )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Septembre 2004)

Et sinon, ca a servi à quoi toutes ces questions hein ?


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens tout d'abord à signaler que là, le choix de cet intitulé n'est pas de moi, il s'agit de l'intitulé d'un Festival de cultures électroniques qui aura lieu du 3 au 5 Décembre à Pau (64 oui vous savez vers le sud ... les pyrénées, l'atlantique ...ben ça donne les pyrénées atlantiques  )
> 
> *Synthétique Plaisir*, la cinquième édition du festival accès(s), proposera, durant un week-end : expositions, concerts, performances chorégraphique, cinéma ...
> 
> ...


Bonjour Lorna.

et bien moi je viendrais bien par exemple. 
je vais y penser, essayer de trouver une solution pour les mômes, etc...
merci pour l'info!


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Super Lorna !!_
> 
> J'espère que ça va marcher !!
> :love:
> ...


t'en rates jamais une, hein!
et tu devais pas bosser ce matin???


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Euh tu veux parler des questions sur le toubarvert ...?   

Ben ça a servi à démontrer à "l'équipe" que le choix de l'intitulé n'était peut-être pas très judicieux ... mais trop tard les affiches étaient faites !  :sick: 

(oui je me suis permise de vous citer "texto" dans un de mes mails !!!   )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (oui je me suis permise de vous citer "texto" dans un de mes mails !!!   )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Super Lorna !!_
> 
> J'espère que ça va marcher !!
> :love:
> ...



 :mouais: humhum ...  :mouais:  :hein: 

  

Et en parlant de Nantes ... y'à notre administrateur qui est de chez et une jeune boîte de com spécialisée dans les événements culturels aussi (2 jeunes filles, d'après notre cher administrateur plutôt mignones ... je sais pas si elles embauchent !  )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>



c'était pour ... étayer mes propos ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Lorna.
> 
> et bien moi je viendrais bien par exemple.
> je vais y penser, essayer de trouver une solution pour les mômes, etc...
> merci pour l'info!



Salut madonna, pardon je n'avais pas vu ton message  :rose: 

Si tu veux contacte-moi par MP !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> *Oooooù ????*
> 
> 
> ...



Plus ça va Roberto, plus je me dis que ton smiley est ...*super bien réussi !!!*


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> N'est-ce pas ?



Nan, c'est celui-là.  :rateau: --->


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



On s'est fait voler le rôle ...?   


PS :


----------



## loudjena (30 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Super Lorna !!_
> 
> J'espère que ça va marcher !!
> :love:
> ...



Ouais tu fais le malin, là, avec ta boite à miel, mais en vérité tu sais même pas la faire marcher !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> On s'est fait voler le rôle ...?
> 
> 
> PS :



(mode que vais-je porter aujourd'hui on) 3615 pousse-toi de là que je l'essaye pour voir comment ça va à mon teint ?(mode que vais-je porter aujourd'hui off)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Euh ...    vous serait-il possible de régler vos comptes par MP s'il vous plait ?  

Merci ...    

Bon alors qui vient ...?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

Il va falloir faire le grand écart entre le plaisir synthétique de Pau et l'AES de Liège car il me semble que ton rendez-vous est à la même date


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir faire le grand écart entre le plaisir synthétique de Pau et l'AES de Liège car il me semble que ton rendez-vous est à la même date



Ah ben mince alors ! ... mais euh tu cours vite toi et en plus tu peux couvrir de longues distances non ?


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

La programmation a l'air très chouette  mais par contre l'affiche :sick: 




Je te souhaite que ça marche fort.  
Je n'y serai malheureusement pas, j'attend de pied ferme l'expédition liégeoise...


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

elle est trés chouette cette affiche, forcement, si on aime n i le kitsh, ni le rose


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> La programmation a l'air très chouette  mais par contre l'affiche :sick:
> Je te souhaite que ça marche fort.
> Je n'y serai malheureusement pas, j'attend de pied ferme l'expédition liégeoise...



Tu as raison pour l'affiche ...   c'est pas moi qui l'ai faite ! 

Effectivement je viens de voir que ça tombe pile poil en même temps ... dites ça vous dit pas de faire une AES Liegeoise à Pau ...?     :love:


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> elle est trés chouette cette affiche, forcement, si on aime n i le kitsh, ni le rose


 c'est pas le problème, c'est les blonds que j'aime pas.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le problème, c'est les blonds que j'aime pas.



Mais ce sont de faux blonds ...du synthétique quoi !


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> .. dites ça vous dit pas de faire une AES Liegeoise à Pau ...?     :love:



ça depend, y'a la mer en Valais  ?


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh ...  vous serait-il possible de régler vos comptes par MP s'il vous plait ?



Fais gaffe Lorna : non seulement tu vires modérateur...



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> dites ça vous dit pas de faire une AES Liegeoise à Pau ...?



... mais de plus modérateur Suisse !


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> La programmation a l'air très chouette  mais par contre l'affiche :sick:




Il faut situer ca dans le contexte : c'est de la com' locale ! Tu connais Pau ?! Ses abattoirs, son agglomération...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe Lorna : non seulement tu vires modérateur...
> 
> 
> 
> ... mais de plus modérateur Suisse !




:affraid: ça y est je suis fichue !!!


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le problème, c'est les blonds que j'aime pas.


 par contre c'est bizarre leur sigle là, y'a de quoi lancer un concours :keskeçarepresente ?

moi je vote paire de couilles, mais je capte pas bien le con(forcement)sept


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il faut situer ca dans le contexte : c'est de la com' locale ! Tu connais Pau ?! Ses abattoirs, son aglomération...



Connard©*   

PS : Silvia et Paul connaissent !  

* euh pardon c'est sorti tout seul ...  :rose:


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi je vote paire de couilles, mais je capte pas bien le con(forcement)sept



La dernière fois que tu en a vues, ca remonte à quand ?!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> par contre c'est bizarre leur sigle là, y'a de quoi lancer un concours :keskeçarepresente ?
> 
> moi je vote paire de couilles, mais je capte pas bien le con(forcement)sept



 avant de lancer une polémique sur ette affiche : je signale que lors du C.A. pendant lequel on nous l'a présentée, j'ai fait quelques remarques à son sujet :

1/ le sigle, me faisait penser à des couilles ballotantes
2/ que l'ensemble était relativement laid
3/ que l'intitulé me plaisais pas !

on m'a répondu : mais on s'en fout ...  :mouais: 

Bon on peut passer à autre chose siouplé ?


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Connard©*



Vous êtes témoins ?! j'ai bien lu ?  




			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> * euh pardon c'est sorti tout seul ...  :rose:



Je me souviendrais à l'occasion (et tu verras que c'en est une !) que c'est le genre d'excuses que tu tiens pour valables !


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> avant de lancer une polémique sur ette affiche : je signale que lors du C.A. pendant lequel on nous l'a présentée, j'ai fait quelques remarques à son sujet :
> 
> 1/ le sigle, me faisait penser à des couilles ballotantes
> 2/ que l'ensemble était relativement laid
> ...


 ben non  
[mode serieux]
nan, serieux, c'est censé representer quoi les balloches ballantes ?
[/mode serieux]


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes témoins ?! j'ai bien lu ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah mais elle est valable que lorsque c'est moi qui en suis l'auteuse (de l'excuse)   

_signé :
Lorna et ses tendances suicidaires ..._


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben non
> [mode serieux]
> nan, serieux, c'est censé representer quoi les balloches ballantes ?
> [/mode serieux]



D'après l'auteur ce sont les initiales de Synthétique Plaisir donc SP, présenté ici comme une entreprise ...  :mouais: 

Au moins elle interpelle !    (si on la remarque à *Pau*, vu le contexte local particulièrement difficile ce sera déjà ça ...  )


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh tu veux parler des questions sur le toubarvert ...?
> 
> Ben ça a servi à démontrer à "l'équipe" que le choix de l'intitulé n'était peut-être pas très judicieux ... mais trop tard les affiches étaient faites !  :sick:
> 
> (oui je me suis permise de vous citer "texto" dans un de mes mails !!!   )



purée je vais passer pour le pire junk à Pau   bon l'affiche j'avais pas tout tort


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> avant de lancer une polémique sur ette affiche : je signale que lors du C.A. pendant lequel on nous l'a présentée, j'ai fait quelques remarques à son sujet :
> 
> 1/ le sigle, me faisait penser à des couilles ballotantes



Bon, là il devient clair que je ne suis pas gaulé comme tout le monde... Ceci étant, les miennes ne "ballotent" jamais*, donc il y a un point obscur dans ma vision des choses...

_Balloter : aller de côté et d'autre comme une balle qu'on se renvoie._

Ca fait longtemps que tu occupes tes soirées solitaires avec le jeu de Tactac de tes enfants? Ou est ce une pratique hypnotique propre a ta région ? Je pense qu'un minimum d'explications serait bienvenu. Non contente de nous imposer des affiches limites où la jeunesse fréquentant ces lieux pourait souffrir dans l'avenir de frustration (je n'ai pas des testicules normales, vu le dessin de Lorna qui sait visiblement de quoi elle parle) mais de plus tu sembles mettre en doute l'elasticité boursière de nombre d'entre nous.
:affraid:


----------



## squarepusher (30 Septembre 2004)

oh le festival access!!!  
y aura une soirée transat au abattoirs ????
ouah vous avez invité Abstract Kill Agram trop cool   Je vais viendre à Pau rien que pour  ça  tiens !!!  
A Pau! elle commence à me manquer cette ville


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Balloter : aller de côté et d'autre comme une balle qu'on se renvoie._


Ouais ! J'adore jouer à ça devant ma glace !    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Septembre 2004)

> Effectivement je viens de voir que ça tombe pile poil en même temps ... dites ça vous dit pas de faire une AES Liegeoise à Pau ...?     :love:







			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe Lorna : non seulement tu vires modérateur...
> 
> ... mais de plus modérateur Suisse !



_Besoin d'organiser une mini AES, non-organisée, chez vous, mais ailleurs, mais chez vous quand même? Enfin on s'comprend, non?...  _

Donc, Lorna, je veux bien non-organiser ton rdv...    :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là il devient clair que je ne suis pas gaulé comme tout le monde... Ceci étant, les miennes ne "ballotent" jamais*, donc il y a un point obscur dans ma vision des choses...
> 
> _Balloter : aller de côté et d'autre comme une balle qu'on se renvoie._
> 
> ...



Euh c'est pas _ mon_ dessin ...   

Le jeu de Tactac ... il est à moi :loveenfin on me le prête  ) l'élasticité elle s'acquiert avec de la pratique  : quelques exercices délicats (à ne pas confier à n'importe qui) pratiqués régulièrement ...
Résultats garantis ...

(exercice disponibles sur simple demande écrite)


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! J'adore jouer à ça devant ma glace !    :love:


Profites en : TheBig te dira qu'avec l'age c'est de moins en moins facile. A moins de pouvoir justifier a ta femme les bleus aux genoux.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> oh le festival access!!!
> y aura une soirée transat au abattoirs ????
> ouah vous avez invité Abstract Kill Agram trop cool   Je vais viendre à Pau rien que pour  ça  tiens !!!
> A Pau! elle commence à me manquer cette ville



 y'en  à un qui connait Pau déjà pas mal , mais en plus il connait accès(s) !!!   

Alors on se verra sûrement !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Je vais viendre à Pau rien que pour  ça  tiens !!!


prend des fotos de Lorna au passage    :love:


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> l'élasticité elle s'acquiert avec de la pratique  : quelques exercices délicats (à ne pas confier à n'importe qui) pratiqués régulièrement ...
> Résultats garantis ...



Certaines contrées lointaines accueillaient l'étranger en lui réduisant la tête... Pour ceux qui voulaient s'y rendre, vous êtes prévenus: à Pau on allonge les graines....



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (exercice disponibles sur simple demande écrite)



Considère mon post comme une demande alors. J'attends....


----------



## squarepusher (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> y'en  à un qui connait Pau déjà pas mal , mais en plus il connait accès(s) !!!
> 
> Alors on se verra sûrement !


 Tu porteras un casque à corne et un trident ???
En tout cas  si tu portes un truc rose comme sur l'affiche je ferai semblant de pas te voir


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Certaines contrées lointaines accueillaient l'étranger en lui réduisant la tête... Pour ceux qui voulaient s'y rendre, vous êtes prévenus: à Pau on allonge les graines....



T'inquiètes c'est une contrée bien trop lointaine pour eux ! 

Et puis on allonge pas dès le premier soir les paloises sont un minimum civilisées (quoique moi je n'en suis même pas une vraie !  ) ...

Bon sur ce je vous laisse ... je compte sur vous pour ne pas trop faire dérâper ce thread ...    :love:


----------



## squarepusher (30 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> prend des fotos de Lorna au passage    :love:


oki doki


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> prend des fotos de Lorna au passage    :love:



T'en veux ? Mate ta BAL !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon sur ce je vous laisse ... je compte sur vous pour ne pas trop faire dérâper ce thread ...    :love:


Amok ? c'était bien le Portugal ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Tu porteras un casque à corne et un trident ???
> En tout cas  si tu portes un truc rose comme sur l'affiche je ferai semblant de pas te voir



Ben l'an dernier j'avais une partie des cheveux rose ...   cette année je suis retombée dans l'anonymat le plus complet et la discrétion assurée (quoique le cafsque...pas discret non plus!  :hein: ) ... je trouverai bien un moyen pour être reconnue , j'hésite encore :

:modo: --> girophare sur la tête
 :style: --> lunettes à la SM
 :hosto: --> petite tenue d'infirmière

à voir ...


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes c'est une contrée bien trop lointaine pour eux !
> 
> Et puis on allonge pas dès le premier soir les paloises sont un minimum civilisées (quoique moi je n'en suis même pas une vraie !  ) ...



Donc les "paloises" (cela ne s'invente pas : c'est trop beau) sont un "minimum" civilisées ?! Et le fait que tu n'en sois pas une vraie signifie quoi au juste ?!  :affraid:



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon sur ce je vous laisse ... je compte sur vous pour ne pas trop faire dérâper ce thread ...    :love:



Oui, oui : compte sur nous ! On s'en occupe !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> T'en veux ? Mate ta BAL !


Wooooooooooow  :love:  Lorna y a de la place chez toi pour moi et 40 suédoises ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Wooooooooooow  :love:  Lorna y a de la place chez toi pour moi et 40 suédoises ?  :love:



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: si vous voyez Paul par là vous lui dites que je le cherche !!!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: si vous voyez Paul par là vous lui dites que je le cherche !!!


avec le fric qu'on a du lui allongé il doit être en vacance


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben l'an dernier j'avais une partie des cheveux rose ...




Une fausse rose, quoi...




			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'hésite encore :
> 
> --> petite tenue d'infirmière



Une petite tenue d'infirmière ou une infirmière en petite tenue ? parce que une tenue d'infirmière, je vois, mais une petite tenue d'infirmière, non...



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> à voir ...



Cela me semble evident, en effet... Tu feras des photos ?


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une petite tenue d'infirmière ou une infirmière en petite tenue ? parce que une tenue d'infirmière, je vois, mais une petite tenue d'infirmière, non...


Faudrait demander à macelene...


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: si vous voyez Paul par là vous lui dites que je le cherche !!!



Il est a la gare, reservant son billet de train pour Pau : je viens de le brancher sur des prises de vues a réaliser pendant le festival. Il a tout de suite accepté : avec une rente comme Supermoquette (et d'autres), il est des jobs qui ne se refusent pas. Les images sont vendues d'avance!


----------



## loudjena (30 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Besoin d'organiser une mini AES, non-organisée, chez vous, mais ailleurs, mais chez vous quand même? Enfin on s'comprend, non?...  _
> 
> Donc, Lorna, je veux bien non-organiser ton rdv...    :rose:



Bravo maintenant que vous êtes d'accord sur le lieu reste à trouver une date, une date en temps WebO j'enttends, si non c'est pas drôle.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il est a la gare, reservant son billet de train pour Pau : je viens de le brancher sur des prises de vues a réaliser pendant le festival. Il a tout de suite accepté : avec une rente comme Supermoquette (et d'autres), il est des jobs qui ne se refusent pas. Les images sont vendues d'avance!



Je viens effectivement de réserver mes tickets de train pour Pau.

Lorna, si certain on ta photo, c'est qu'ils me l'ont volé pendant l'AE. (mon portable passait de genoux en genoux.  ) Je montré ta photo dans iPhoto mais je n'ai pas donné le fichier. 

Amok, je suis outré, je te faisais confiance, jamais je n'aurais cru que tu te permettrais de me voler ce précieux fichier.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens effectivement de réserver mes tickets de train pour Pau.
> 
> Lorna, si certain on ta photo, c'est qu'ils me l'ont volé pendant l'AE. (mon portable passait de genoux en genoux.  ) Je montré ta photo dans iPhoto mais je n'ai pas donné le fichier.
> 
> Amok, je suis outré, je te faisais confiance, jamais je n'aurais cru que tu te permettrais de me voler ce précieux fichier.


bah, trop tard, j'ai déjà envoyé ma campagne de pub à l'imprimeur, merci Lorna et Photoshop  :love:


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens effectivement de réserver mes tickets de train pour Pau.
> 
> Lorna, si certain on ta photo, c'est qu'ils me l'ont volé pendant l'AE. (mon portable passait de genoux en genoux.  ) Je montré ta photo dans iPhoto mais je n'ai pas donné le fichier.
> 
> Amok, je suis outré, je te faisais confiance, jamais je n'aurais cru que tu te permettrais de me voler ce précieux fichier.



Mais c'est pas moi! D'ailleurs interroge Apple : mon nom n'apparait pas sur la liste des visiteurs! 


PS : tu gardes ca pour toi mais c'est Mackie ! Depuis qu'il a vu la photo il ne cesse de parler de Pau, pals, cochons et couvées ! Mackie l'a échangée à Rezba (contre une bierre) qui l'a donnée à Golf. Golf s'en est servi pour tester la nouvelle photocopieuse sur le stand Canon qui l'a exposée toute la journée en format 4 x 3 dans l'allée centrale. Chacun a pu se laver la rétine sur les pixels de Lorna. L'affiche a ensuite disparue et Golf ayant oublié le fichier ne l'a plus retrouvé le soir. Des images furent appercues sur un sité hébergé en russie, avant que toute trace soit a nouveau perdue. Puis Supermoquette me l'a envoyé mais visiblement il s'agissait d'une copie. Depuis, la seule autre image que j'ai vue était un fake (assez monstrueux d'ailleurs) punaisé dans l'armoire de Bengilli, dans le vestiaire des modos. je n'en sais pas plus...


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

quel poète ce mackie


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

moi même a dit:
			
		

> Mackie l'a échangée à Rezba (contre une bierre) qui l'a donnée à Golf. Golf s'en est servi pour tester la nouvelle photocopieuse sur le stand Canon qui l'a exposée toute la journée en format 4 x 3 dans l'allée centrale. Chacun a pu se laver la rétine sur les pixels de Lorna. L'affiche a ensuite disparue et Golf ayant oublié le fichier ne l'a plus retrouvé le soir. Des images furent appercues sur un sité hébergé en russie, avant que toute trace soit a nouveau perdue. Puis Supermoquette me l'a envoyé mais visiblement il s'agissait d'une copie. Depuis, la seule autre image que j'ai vue était un fake (assez monstrueux d'ailleurs) punaisé dans l'armoire de Bengilli, dans le vestiaire des modos. je n'en sais pas plus...



D'ailleurs je vous rappelle que nous n'avons plus trace de BigLebo depuis a peu près cette date...


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> mon portable passait de genoux en genoux.



En gros, Lorna, tu as sautée sur les genoux non seulement d'a peu près tous les modérateurs, mais de plus sur ceux des nioubs, des Suisses, des Belges, et de mackie ! Alors ne vient pas faire ta sainte Nitouche ! D'un autre côté, c'était pas très malin de ta part de filer à paul une photo de toi en monokini...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Amokivarepartirauportugal a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pas moi! D'ailleurs interroge Apple : mon nom n'apparait pas sur la liste des visiteurs!
> 
> 
> PS : tu gardes ca pour toi mais c'est Mackie ! Depuis qu'il a vu la photo il ne cesse de parler de Pau, pals, cochons et couvées ! Mackie l'a échangée à Rezba (contre une bierre) qui l'a donnée à Golf. Golf s'en est servi pour tester la nouvelle photocopieuse sur le stand Canon qui l'a exposée toute la journée en format 4 x 3 dans l'allée centrale. Chacun a pu se laver la rétine sur les pixels de Lorna. L'affiche a ensuite disparue et Golf ayant oublié le fichier ne l'a plus retrouvé le soir. Des images furent appercues sur un sité hébergé en russie, avant que toute trace soit a nouveau perdue. Puis Supermoquette me l'a envoyé mais visiblement il s'agissait d'une copie. Depuis, la seule autre image que j'ai vue était un fake (assez monstrueux d'ailleurs) punaisé dans l'armoire de Bengilli, dans le vestiaire des modos. je n'en sais pas plus...



Tout ça pour en arriver là  :hein:







la qualité de la photo (à force de tant de copies) a largement baissé depuis l'originale !   

Merci Paul !  :hein:    

Bon z'êtes contents maintenant, vous pouvez mettre un visage à mon écriture  ...?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon z'êtes contents maintenant, vous pouvez mettre un visage à mon écriture  ...?



Je te voyais plus petite


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En gros, Lorna, tu as sautée sur les genoux non seulement d'a peu près tous les modérateurs, mais de plus sur ceux des nioubs, des Suisses, des Belges, et de mackie ! Alors ne vient pas faire ta sainte Nitouche ! D'un autre côté, c'était pas très malin de ta part de filer à paul une photo de toi en monokini...



Héhé Amok, je commence à te connaître, j'étais certain que tu écrirais ça quand j'ai écris "de genoux en genoux".


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour en arriver là  :hein:



Ca ne marche pas ! Ca c'est DocEvil habillé en Lorna !...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je te voyais plus petite



c'est de la macro ...  :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour en arriver là  :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est malin, je vais être obligé de mettre ta vrai photo pour montrer à tous que tu es beaucoup plus jolie que la dame de cette photo.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> c'est de la macro ...  :rose:



Un amuse-gueule quoi


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé Amok, je commence à te connaître, j'étais certain que tu écrirais ça quand j'ai écris "de genoux en genoux".



Moi aussi je commence a te connaitre et je sais que si tu avais a l'esprit en rédigeant ton post une paire, elle n'était pas de genoux ! Mais tu as toujours une certaine reserve due a ta couleur !


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pas moi! D'ailleurs interroge Apple : mon nom n'apparait pas sur la liste des visiteurs!
> 
> 
> PS : tu gardes ca pour toi mais c'est Mackie ! Depuis qu'il a vu la photo il ne cesse de parler de Pau, pals, cochons et couvées ! Mackie l'a échangée à Rezba (contre une bierre) qui l'a donnée à Golf. Golf s'en est servi pour tester la nouvelle photocopieuse sur le stand Canon qui l'a exposée toute la journée en format 4 x 3 dans l'allée centrale. Chacun a pu se laver la rétine sur les pixels de Lorna. L'affiche a ensuite disparue et Golf ayant oublié le fichier ne l'a plus retrouvé le soir. Des images furent appercues sur un sité hébergé en russie, avant que toute trace soit a nouveau perdue. Puis Supermoquette me l'a envoyé mais visiblement il s'agissait d'une copie. Depuis, la seule autre image que j'ai vue était un fake (assez monstrueux d'ailleurs) punaisé dans l'armoire de Bengilli, dans le vestiaire des modos. je n'en sais pas plus...



      et tellement vrai.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je commence a te connaitre et je sais que si tu avais a l'esprit en rédigeant ton post une paire, elle n'était pas de genoux ! Mais tu as toujours une certaine reserve due a ta couleur !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin, je vais être obligé de mettre ta vrai photo pour montrer à tous que tu es beaucoup plus jolie que la dame de cette photo.



:affraid: mais ma parole les hommes en vert sont tous des salopiauds* !!!   

oui _connard_ je l'ai déjà utilisé plus haut (hélàs pour moi   ) ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne marche pas ! Ca c'est DocEvil habillé en Lorna !...



Il lui manque une pomme sur la tête entre les cornes


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: mais ma parole les hommes en vert sont tous des salopiauds* !!!
> 
> oui _connard_ je l'ai déjà utilisé plus haut (hélàs pour moi   ) ...



Oki, je garde la photo pour moi mais je crois que la fuite vient de Macki. 
Le soir du souper des modérateurs. (Amok n'était pas présent et Macki a joué beaucoup avec mon PowerBook)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oki, je garde la photo pour moi mais je crois que la fuite vient de Macki.
> Le soir du souper des modérateurs. (Amok n'était pas présent et Macki a joué beaucoup avec mon PowerBook)



 bon alors je réduis le nombre de coups de trident à 150 ...


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oki, je garde la photo pour moi mais je crois que la fuite vient de Macki.
> Le soir du souper des modérateurs. (Amok n'était pas présent et Macki a joué beaucoup avec mon PowerBook)



Moi je peux la poster alors ?!

(Paul ! Mackie avec un "e" !!! )


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi je peux la poster alors ?!
> 
> (Paul ! Mackie avec un "e" !!! )



Tu en meurs d'envie on dirait !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi je peux la poster alors ?!
> 
> (Paul ! Mackie avec un "e" !!! )



Dis Amok, juste une question comme ça ... tu repars quand ????


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Amok, juste une question comme ça ... tu repars quand ????



Quand les poules auront des dents


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Amok, juste une question comme ça ... tu repars quand ????



    Lorna, ton thread est un peu parti en couille mais c'est vachement bon.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, ton thread est un peu parti en couille mais c'est vachement bon.



Oui n'est-ce pas hein !!    (m'en doutais un peu ... je sais pas pourquoi).


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Amok, juste une question comme ça ... tu repars quand ????



Juste après mon passage par Pau !


----------



## WebOliver (30 Septembre 2004)

Il est temps de raconter mon histoire et mon retour de Paris, il n'est pas aussi bien passé que prévu. A peine assis dans le TGV, je décidais de faire classer mes photos dans iPhoto... A peine avais-je commencer la tâche, qu'une horde de geek sortis de nulle part se sont rués sur moi! Malheur à moi, ils m'ont vu lorsque j'ai commencé à classer les photos de Lorna (oui j'ai tout le package  ) et m'ont menacé, harcelé, jusqu'à obtenir les précieux clichés... ce que je refusais dans un premier temps... Je leur proposais de prendre un iMax en chair et en os à la place... ils n'en voulurent pas à mon plus grand désarroi... Tout ce vacarme alerta les douaniers à qui, j'ai bien dû donner des explications sur l'origine de ces photos... Aucune ne les a convaincu, je ne savais que faire. Je fus débarqué à la douane Suisse, à Vallorbe, toujours en compagnie des douaniers et des nombreux geeks qui m'accompagnaient désormais à mon insu... Nous y passâmes la nuit. Finalement je fus relâché au petit matin, après le compromis suivant: je pouvais être libre... mais à une condition: que la photo de Lorna soit affiché à chaque poste de douane en Suisse... Ce qui fut fait dans la journée... :mouais:

Et encore, je ne vous dit pas tout... :hein:

Pas facile de poster des trucs pareils depuis le boulot avec du monde derrière qui passe sans arrêt...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Finalement je fus relâché au petit matin, après le compromis suivant: je pouvais être libre... mais à une condition: que la photo de Lorna soit affiché à chaque poste de douane en Suisse... Ce qui fut fait dans la journée... :mouais:
> 
> Et encore, je ne vous dit pas tout... :hein:



Gentleman jusqu'au bout tu a fais barrage de ton corps  Elle est recherché "Dead or alive" ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il est temps de raconter mon histoire et mon retour de Paris, il n'est pas aussi bien passé que prévu. A peine assis dans le TGV, je décidais de faire classer mes photos dans iPhoto... A peine avais-je commencer la tâche, qu'une horde de geek sortis de nulle part se sont rués sur moi! Malheur à moi, ils m'ont vu lorsque j'ai commencé à classer les photos de Lorna (oui j'ai tout le package  ) et m'ont menacé, harcelé, jusqu'à obtenir les précieux clichés... ce que je refusais dans un premier temps... Je leur proposais de prendre un iMax en chair et en os à la place... ils n'en voulurent pas à mon plus grand désarroi... Tout ce vacarme alerta les douaniers à qui, j'ai bien dû donner des explications sur l'origine de ces photos... Aucune ne les a convaincu, je ne savais que faire. Je fus débarqué à la douane Suisse, à Vallorbe, toujours en compagnie des douaniers et des nombreux geeks qui m'accompagnaient désormais à mon insu... Nous y passâmes la nuit. Finalement je fus relâché au petit matin, après le compromis suivant: je pouvais être libre... mais à une condition: que la photo de Lorna soit affiché à chaque poste de douane en Suisse... Ce qui fut fait dans la journée... :mouais:
> 
> Et encore, je ne vous dit pas tout... :hein:
> 
> Pas facile de poster des trucs pareils depuis le boulot avec du monde derrière qui passe sans arrêt...



   


PS : bon vous me faites rire, alors que je ne devrais plus etre là depuis longtemps !!!


----------



## WebOliver (30 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Elle est recherché "Dead or alive" ?



 Lorna tu es mal...    :rateau: Si tu viens en Suisse, ôte ton cafsque, si tu veux pas être démafsquée...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

:affraid: mais c'est fou ça quand même, décidément la logique du Bar MacG m'échappe : je lance un sujet, viendez tous à un festival organisés par les bouseux ... :love: ... et quelques pages après ... :affraid: ma tête est mise à prix !!!!  

 :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: mais c'est fou ça quand même, décidément la logique du Bar MacG m'échappe : je lance un sujet, viendez tous à un festival organisés par les bouseux ... :love: ... et quelques pages après ... :affraid: ma tête est mise à prix !!!!
> 
> :hein:


ben on vient on bouge son cul sur l'abstract hip et hop et après toi c'est pour l'after, classique non ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens effectivement de réserver mes tickets de train pour Pau.



C'est pas joli-joli de me faire des fausses joies comme ça...    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne marche pas ! Ca c'est DocEvil habillé en Lorna !...



Connard. (1)

(1) Sans offense, hein ? C'est une tradition béarnaise.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2004)

Ben voilà, le Doc est là, Roberto et supermoquette aussi, il ne manque plus grand monde.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, le Doc est là, Roberto et supermoquette aussi, il ne manque plus grand monde.



Il manque Le Monsieur Plus de la boule disco tout de même !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il manque Le Monsieur Plus de la boule disco tout de même !



Tout le monde ne peut pas faire du non-stop...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde ne peut pas faire du non-stop...



Comme tu dis


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Connard. (1)
> 
> (1) Sans offense, hein ? C'est une tradition béarnaise.



Exactement !    Doc et moi on s'appelle souvent _mon connard_ (à ne pas confondre avec mon canard ) ou _ ma connasse_ (à ne pas confondre avec godasse, ou bonnasse) en privé, enfin entre béarnais on se comprend !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, le Doc est là, Roberto et supermoquette aussi, il ne manque plus grand monde.



Ouééééé, bon je vous réserve l'hôtel : quelles dates ?   

Et qui dort avec qui ?  

PS1 : Roberto, j'aime bien ta p'tite récap' !   
PS2 : je sors de réunion là (pour le festival justement), vous savez pas ce que vous loupez ...  :style:


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Exactement !    Doc et moi on s'appelle souvent _mon connard_ (à ne pas confondre avec mon canard ) ou _ ma connasse_ (à ne pas confondre avec godasse, ou bonnasse) en privé, enfin entre béarnais on se comprend !




bien qu'une connasse puisse être bonnasse


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Exactement !    Doc et moi on s'appelle souvent _mon connard_ (à ne pas confondre avec mon canard ) ou _ ma connasse_ (à ne pas confondre avec godasse, ou bonnasse) en privé, enfin entre béarnais on se comprend !



Vous mettez ça à toutes les sauces mais ça se mange avec de la viande il me semble, non ?


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous mettez ça à toutes les sauces mais ça se mange avec de la viande il me semble, non ?



non, non, non, le doc c'est une volaille :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

Je passais juste pour voir s'il restait quelque chose à grignoter  :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

:mouais: l'enthousiasme, la folie, l'ivresse, la joie, l'allégresse, la décadence ...

tout est là ...  :mouais: tous les ingrédients sont réunis pour faire la fête ... à un piti piti piti détail près :hein:  ... *l'absence incontestable de volontaires* pour venir se paumer dans cette lointaine contrée aux us et coutumes pour le moins étranges ... :mouais: 

Je suis heureuse  :mouais: ma liste personnelle de membres de MacG approchés de près est bien partie pour s'allonger ...   

 :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je suis heureuse  :mouais: ma liste personnelle de membres de MacG approchés de près est bien partie pour s'allonger ...
> 
> :mouais:



Qui parle de s'allonger?   M'enfin Lorna...  

Coucou Lo...    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui parle de s'allonger?   M'enfin Lorna...
> 
> Coucou Lo...    :love:



:affraid: chuuuuuuuut ne crie pas si fort il va t'entendre !!! 

 , que voulez-vous mon brave monsieur, je suis tombée bien bas pour promouvoir ce festival ... pfff lamentable !   

Il faudrait peut-etre que je fasse des annonces, genre les "vendeuses-animatrices" en supermarché :

Prrrromotion sur la braaaandaaaade de morrrrrruuue, allez-y messierus dames, on en prrrrofite, la braaaaandaddde de morruuue est à seulement, oui seulement ... 9¤99 

 :hein:  j'ai pas la voix qui porte assez moi !


----------



## squarepusher (1 Octobre 2004)

Ne  cries pas tu vas te casser le clavier .... Je serai surement  a la soirée avec abstract kill agram moi ...
Une personne en plus c'est déja pas mal!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Ne  cries pas tu vas te casser le clavier .... Je serai surement  a la soirée avec abstract kill agram moi ...
> Une personne en plus c'est déja pas mal!!!



Yes, cool ! 

Sinon tu es déjà venu à d'autre éditions du festival accès(s) ?
Si tu y étais en 2002 ... y à une soirée où tu avais plus de "chance" de me voir ...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: chuuuuuuuut ne crie pas si fort il va t'entendre !!!



Chui sûr qu'il est gentil Lo...   :love:



Et... plus bas, on lit... 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  j'ai pas la voix qui porte assez moi !



et...



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Si tu y étais en 2002 ... y à une soirée où tu avais plus de "chance" de me voir ...



Oui?...


----------



## squarepusher (1 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Yes, cool !
> 
> Sinon tu es déjà venu à d'autre éditions du festival accès(s) ?
> Si tu y étais en 2002 ... y à une soirée où tu avais plus de "chance" de me voir ...


Je me souviens d'une soirée à La Scène  mais je me souviens plus quel groupe intervenait ce soir  la!
Des toulousains si je me souviens bien . Dire que je t'y ai peut-être croisé c'est dingue 
 :rateau:
je m'en suis pas rendu compte mais c'est mon 200ieme message     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'une soirée à La Scène  mais je me souviens plus quel groupe intervenait ce soir  la!
> Des toulousains si je me souviens bien . Dire que je t'y ai peut-être croisé c'est dingue
> :rateau:
> je m'en suis pas rendu compte mais c'est mon 200ieme message     :love:



Ben si tu as aperçu un groupe, avec une chanteuse aux cheveux rouges (à l'époque) ... :rose:  
Sinon l'an dernier j'étais un peu partout ... bar, à l'entrée, en salle ... et pas de trident en vue !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

​


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ​


Note : débarquer avec 3 car de suédoises


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Note : débarquer avec 3 car de suédoises



Euuuh tu veux pas en rajouter un de suédois aussi ...?     
(ou d'italiens, (je suis pas difficile) !  )


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2004)

Note : emporter échasses et péruque blonde


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Note : emporter échasses et péruque blonde



   (et des jumelles si tu comptes m'apercevoir du haut de tes échasses !  )

note: l'année prochaine faire ce festival à Liège ...  :mouais:


----------



## squarepusher (3 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben si tu as aperçu un groupe, avec une chanteuse aux cheveux rouges (à l'époque) ... :rose:
> Sinon l'an dernier j'étais un peu partout ... bar, à l'entrée, en salle ... et pas de trident en vue !


L'année dernière j'étais pas la  mais il y a deux  ans je me souviens d'un groupe avec deux gars dont un derriere un mac et je me souviens plus de la couleur de  cheveux de la chanteuse ...
Une musique assez lente et ça virait un tout petit peu drum and bass gentille à la fin.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (et des jumelles si tu comptes m'apercevoir du haut de tes échasses !  )



Je sais que c'était en macro mais quand même


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> L'année dernière j'étais pas la  mais il y a deux  ans je me souviens d'un groupe avec deux gars dont un derriere un mac et je me souviens plus de la couleur de  cheveux de la chanteuse ...
> Une musique assez lente et ça virait un tout petit peu drum and bass gentille à la fin.



Ben  ...  :style: 

 

PS : y'en avait un qui avait un PC  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : y'en avait un qui avait un PC  :mouais:



Tu as décidément de bien mauvaises fréquentations...


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: l'enthousiasme, la folie, l'ivresse, la joie, l'allégresse, la décadence ...
> 
> tout est là ...  :mouais: tous les ingrédients sont réunis pour faire la fête ... à un piti piti piti détail près :hein:  ... *l'absence incontestable de volontaires* pour venir se paumer dans cette lointaine contrée aux us et coutumes pour le moins étranges ... :mouais:
> 
> ...



J'attends toujours mon billet (avion, first) et mon badge VIP...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as décidément de bien mauvaises fréquentations...



Ah ça, être une diablotine, qui plus est vit à Pau .. ça n'aide pas ! 


(bonsoir vous !  )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'attends toujours mon billet (avion, first) et mon badge VIP...



 je vais t'apprendre un scoop Amok, la ville de Pau, a décidé, afin de faciliter ta venue (qui serait un honneur pour notre si petite ville), de construire un aéroport !!!!   

OUI !

Pour le badge VIP, je prends ta photo, postée par Loudjena, hein ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça, être une diablotine, qui plus est vit à Pau .. ça n'aide pas !
> 
> 
> (bonsoir vous !  )



Justement tu es remarquable, surtout en orange made in SFR !


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça, être une diablotine, qui plus est vit à Pau .. ça n'aide pas !



Présenté comme ca, c'est sûr que c'est pas "alerte à Malibu" !...


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je vais t'apprendre un scoop Amok, la ville de Pau, a décidé, afin de faciliter ta venue (qui serait un honneur pour notre si petite ville), de construire un aéroport !!!!



C'est un minimum. pas de quoi en faire un post !  j'attends toujours le billet, mais tu peux prévenir la fanfare et une dizaine de vierges pour répandre des pétales de roses sous mes pas de la passerelle de l'avion aux abattoirs! 





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour le badge VIP, je prends ta photo, postée par Loudjena, hein ?



Pas de probleme !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> une dizaine de vierges



Ce n'est pas soixante-dix normalement ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est un minimum. pas de quoi en faire un post !  j'attends toujours le billet, mais tu peux prévenir la fanfare et une dizaine de vierges pour répandre des pétales de roses sous mes pas de la passerelle de l'avion aux abattoirs!




_Cher Monsieur Amok,

Jai pris connaissance de votre requête concernant votre accueil dans notre chère ville, Pau, mais Monsieur Garou (un cousin à vous peut-être, arrivant ce même jour pour un concert au zenith, nous avons épuisé notre stoc de vierges.
Aussi, c'est avec un grand plaisir que je vous annonce que votre arrivée sera honorée par notre illustre équipe de rugby, et quelques centaines de ballons ovales jetés sur votre passage.

En espérant bonne réception ...

Le sénateur maire de Pau_


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _Cher Monsieur Amok,
> 
> Jai pris connaissance de votre requête concernant votre accueil dans notre chère ville, Pau, mais Monsieur Garou (un cousin à vous peut-être, arrivant ce même jour pour un concert au zenith, nous avons épuisé notre stoc de vierges.
> Aussi, c'est avec un grand plaisir que je vous annonce que votre arrivée sera honorée par notre illustre équipe de rugby, et quelques centaines de ballons ovales jetés sur votre passage.
> ...



Tu as oublié le titre honoraire béarnais  Mais des ballons ovales c'est que c'est pointus c'est trucs là  :affraid: DocEvil fera t-il obstacle de son corps digne de l'ovalie ? :rateau: 

PS1 : La devise de l'Amok est : "Même pas mal ! À vaincre sans périr, on triomphe sans gloire !"   

PS2:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié le titre honoraire béarnais



Flûte alors ! 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais des ballons ovales c'est que c'est pointus c'est trucs là  :affraid: DocEvil fera t-il obstacle de son corps digne de l'ovalie ? :rateau:



Non non DocEvil (s'il accepte notre invitation) sera chargé de clore le défilé des petits béarnais en costumes typiques.
Monsieur DocEvil (s'il accepte sa mission) défilera en tenue d'Adam, avec une pomme sur la tête soigneusement entourrée de satin ... la couleur reste encore à définir, elle s'assortira aux chaussures de Monsieur Amok !

Il faut savoir, qu'ici, dans notre contrée lointaine, la réception du ballon ovale est tout un art, et tout invité d'honneur, se doit de se plier aux exigences de nos coutumes locales.
Si, l'invité ne parvient pas à résister à la tradition dite "du ballon ovale", c'est qu'il n'est pas digne de poser les pieds sur nos terres.

Vouloir venir dans une terre de sauvageons, c'est prendre des risques ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

c'est ça :


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Flûte alors !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Vouloir venir dans une terre de sauvageons, c'est prendre des risques ! :mouais:



Et pour la musique vous envisagez quoi "on dirait qu'ça t'gêne", "C'est nous les gars de la marine", "Born to be alive" ou autre chose ?


----------



## Luc G (4 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est un minimum. pas de quoi en faire un post !  j'attends toujours le billet, mais tu peux prévenir la fanfare et une dizaine de vierges pour répandre des pétales de roses sous mes pas de la passerelle de l'avion aux abattoirs!



La modestie d'Amok l'honore. J'eusse cru qu'il réclamât les onze mille vierges auxquelles faisait référence le prince Vibescu, au moins d'après Apollinaire :

_Je mets ma fortune et mon amour à vos pieds. Si je vous tenais dans un lit, vingt fois de suite je vous prouverais ma passion. Que les onze mille vierges ou même onze mille verges me châtient si je mens !_

Mais Undecimille a du changer de nom en béarnais.


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La modestie d'Amok l'honore. J'eusse cru qu'il réclamât les onze mille vierges auxquelles faisait référence le prince Vibescu



Vibescu est un jean foutre doublé d'un vantard ! Dix, je peux honorer. Onze mille, non !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2004)

en plus c'est nase de faire des figures géométriques avec un multiple de 11


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'eusse cru qu'il réclamât les onze mille vierges auxquelles faisait référence le prince Vibescu, au moins d'après Apollinaire :
> _Je mets ma fortune et mon amour à vos pieds. Si je vous tenais dans un lit, vingt fois de suite je vous prouverais ma passion. Que les onze mille vierges ou même onze mille verges me châtient si je mens !_




Une machette pour la lune ! :mouais:    :rateau:  :hosto:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)




----------



## squarepusher (12 Novembre 2004)

moi je viens maitenant c'est presque sûr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 et en plus j'ammène des potes 
 AKA ça ne se loupe pas


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2004)

On pensera à vous depuis la Gelbique... :love: :love:   Je serais bien venu moa...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens maitenant c'est presque sûr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> et en plus j'ammène des potes
> AKA ça ne se loupe pas



Chouette !   
Je te donnerais des indices pour me reconnaitre (quand j'aurais trouver quoi mettre de distinctif !  ) ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On pensera à vous depuis la Gelbique... :love: :love:   Je serais bien venu moa...



je ferai des photos (si j'en ai le temps :sick: ) ... et le lundi on comparera nos petits clichés et commentaires !


----------



## squarepusher (13 Novembre 2004)

au fait !!, vous pourriez faire des efforts pour pas donner des noms à la con comme synthétiques plaisirs parceque là ça fait vraiment style " ligne et plaisir , le plaisir sur toute la ligne " 
 par contre le nom du festival ( access ) je le trouve classe ! 
 pour te reconnaitre a coup sûr vient avec un trident


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je ferai des photos (si j'en ai le temps :sick: ) ... et le lundi on comparera nos petits clichés et commentaires !



Ça me paraît pas mal... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> au fait !!, vous pourriez faire des efforts pour pas donner des noms à la con comme synthétiques plaisirs parceque là ça fait vraiment style " ligne et plaisir , le plaisir sur toute la ligne "
> par contre le nom du festival ( access ) je le trouve classe !
> pour te reconnaitre a coup sûr vient avec un trident



 Synthétique PLaisir j'étais contre mais bon, je ne suis pas la seule à décider (loin de là !) cela vient du titre d'un documentaire de Lara Lee "Synthétics Pleasures"  sur  les nouvelles technologies dans notre vie, et leur coté tendancieux et addictif ... enfin le thème du festival de cette année.

Et accès(s) c'est le nom de l'asso en fit ! 

Pour le trident...  :hein: y'en à plus d'un qui ne vont rien comprendre si je me ramène avec un trident !   

je trouverai t'en fais pas, bon cette année fini les cheveux rouges ou roses ... mais je trouverai !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça me paraît pas mal... :love:



Moi aussi surtout que si c'est moi qui prends les photos, je ne risque pas d'y être dessus !


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi surtout que si c'est moi qui prends les photos, je ne risque pas d'y être dessus !



Pas grave, on a prévu d'enrichir notre collection chez Paul...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, on a prévu d'enrichir notre collection chez Paul...



 :mouais:  :mouais: WebO, t'es pas drôle !  :mouais: 


J'aurais du lui piquer son APN à lui ! :modo:


----------



## squarepusher (13 Novembre 2004)

tu connais l'asso anotherground ? et ben j'en faisais partie . mais je foutais rien


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais: WebO, t'es pas drôle !  :mouais:
> 
> 
> J'aurais du lui piquer son APN à lui ! :modo:



Lo y sait pas au moins?...   :affraid: :affraid:    Parce que bon... en fait... là ben... heu, j'ai tout effacé du coup.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lo y sait pas au moins?...   :affraid: :affraid:    Parce que bon... en fait... là ben... heu, j'ai tout effacé du coup.




Nooon il sait rien, je lui ai tout caché, tout, ma vie sur macG mes liaisons photographiques et tout ...  enfin il ne *SAVAIT RIEN ! *  

 maintenant tout est fichu !

Merci WebO


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Nooon il sait rien, je lui ai tout caché, tout, ma vie sur macG mes liaisons photographiques et tout ...  enfin il ne *SAVAIT RIEN ! *
> 
> maintenant tout est fichu !
> 
> Merci WebO



Surtout... que dans le lot (dans le Lo?  ) j'ai des photos de Lo... et comment dire... :affraid: :affraid:    Bon avec tout ces Lo... :mouais:

Pas taper Lo.


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2004)

Pour être dans le bon sujet...  

Oui, mademoiselle la diablotine,
votre pouvoir de persuasion est sans limite...


Donc direction Pau le premier week-end de décembre.
:love:


Off : pour les alliances on attend un peu, ou...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pour être dans le bon sujet...
> 
> Oui, mademoiselle la diablotine,
> votre pouvoir de persuasion est sans limite...
> ...




   

SU-PER !!!!


Tu ne regretteras pas  ! :love:

Enfin j'espère  :mouais:  :hein:   

Off : je crois que tu as raison !


----------



## squarepusher (18 Novembre 2004)

comment tu fais, Lorna,  pour être aussi persuasive ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> comment tu fais, Lorna,  pour être aussi persuasive ?




Ben écoute je sais pas si ce sont mes origines d'italie du sud, ou bien mon trident (ou les deux   ) mais j'avoue que c'est presque inné ..._"capish ? "_ 
   


Sinon pour faire un peu sérieux ...  l'émission "Culture + " d'Arnaud Laporte, (diffusée sur france Culture pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas), parlera du festival "Synthétique Plaisir" le 1er décembre (entre 20h30 et 22h)   


 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben écoute je sais pas si ce sont mes origines d'italie du sud, ou bien mon trident (ou les deux   ) mais j'avoue que c'est presque inné ..._"capish ? "_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* "Culture + " d'Arnaud Laporte, (diffusée sur france Culture pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas), parlera du festival "Synthétique Plaisir" le 1er décembre (entre 20h30 et 22h)* 

Lorna passe à la télé


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> * "Culture + " d'Arnaud Laporte, (diffusée sur france Culture pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas), parlera du festival "Synthétique Plaisir" le 1er décembre (entre 20h30 et 22h)*
> 
> Lorna passe à la télé



Euh Tibo ... france Culture   c'est la radio !   

Et non c'est pas moi qui suis invitée :  :rateau: vaut mieux pas, si y'à un truc que je sais pas faire c'est parler en public, j'ai tendance à m'emmêler les pinceaux dans le trident  :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh Tibo ... france Culture   c'est la radio !
> 
> Et non c'est pas moi qui suis invitée :  :rateau: vaut mieux pas, si y'à un truc que je sais pas faire c'est parler en public, j'ai tendance à m'emmêler les pinceaux dans le trident  :rateau:  :rose:



Ouais en plus à la télé avec le cafsque, ça le fait pas trop, en plus on l'aurait tous vu la Lorna. Non, ça n'aurait pas pu être ça...    :love: Encore qu'à la radio, je sais pas si ça va donner quelque-chose...   

Remarquez, avec les photos qui circulent... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh Tibo ... france Culture   c'est la radio !
> 
> Et non c'est pas moi qui suis invitée :  :rateau:



Tant qu'à faire du Bar-ci Bar-là autant faire les choses en grand : Lorna à la télé et en tenue diablotine d'été 2005, avec petit trident en bas du dos-nu . Webo fera les photos pour compléter sa collection, déjà richement fournie par les soins de Foguenne


----------



## mado (19 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et non c'est pas moi qui suis invitée :  :rateau: vaut mieux pas, si y'à un truc que je sais pas faire c'est parler en public, j'ai tendance à m'emmêler les pinceaux dans le trident  :rateau:  :rose:



Je peux peut-être me mettre sérieusement à iMovie..
J'amène une caméra, Lorna ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je peux peut-être me mettre sérieusement à iMovie..
> J'amène une caméra, Lorna ?




:affraid: malheureuse !!! :affraid: ooh que non !    


fais gaffe toi, que je ne te sème pas dans un bois ... par là


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: malheureuse !!! :affraid: ooh que non !
> 
> 
> fais gaffe toi, que je ne te sème pas dans un bois ... par là


Note :
penser à prendre des petits cailloux..


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Note :
> penser à prendre des petits cailloux..



   

Et aussi des chaises pliantes ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi des chaises pliantes ...



Et de quoi faire un barbecue, à moins que ce ne soit déjà prévu, enfer et damnation et nom d'une diablotine orange


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et de quoi faire un barbecue, à moins que ce ne soit déjà prévu, enfer et damnation et nom d'une diablotine orange


Un BBQ végétarien alors...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un BBQ végétarien alors...



Bien sûr  avec mini légumes et galettes de magnok :sick:


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

Ouais, entre les plaisirs _synthétiques, _les légumes grillés et les chaises pliantes, il faut qu'on l'aime Lorna pour aller jusqu'à Pau..


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr  avec mini légumes et galettes de magnok :sick:



Euuh perso les galettes de manioc (moi je l'écrirais comme ça   ), j'ai jamais goûté ..; mais des barbeuks végétariens c'est bon aussi   C'est plus la saison ... dommage, par contre Madonna pour ta survie dans les bois ..; je rallonge ta liste (au cas où les petits cailloux ça ne marche pas !  )

- 1 tente (pas lourde hein)
- 1 briquet ou allumettes
- un duvet, et/ou couverture de survie
- 1 couteau suisse
- 1 bon livre (dans ces conditions je te conseillerai un livre de James Ellroy, qu'importe le titre il te tiendra compagnie)
- Pour lire donc il faut une lampe torche ici ne compte pas lire à la lumière du jour après 17h45 ...
- quelques provisions ..; mais bon attention ça attire les animaux sauvages


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, entre les plaisirs _synthétiques, _les légumes grillés et les chaises pliantes, il faut qu'on l'aime Lorna pour aller jusqu'à Pau..



 ben ouais c'est dingue ça quand même !!!   

 :rose:


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, entre les plaisirs _synthétiques, _les légumes grillés et les chaises pliantes, il faut qu'on l'aime Lorna pour aller jusqu'à Pau..



 :mouais: 

Le plaisir synthétique sur une chaise pliante, passe encore.... Mais le légume grillé.... Ou alors je me suis trompé et ce n'est pas sexuel ?! :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euuh perso les galettes de manioc (moi je l'écrirais comme ça   ), j'ai jamais goûté ..; mais des barbeuks végétariens c'est bon aussi   C'est plus la saison ... dommage, par contre Madonna pour ta survie dans les bois ..; je rallonge ta liste (au cas où les petits cailloux ça ne marche pas !  )
> 
> - 1 tente (pas lourde hein)
> (bla, bla etc...)
> - quelques provisions ..; mais bon attention ça attire les animaux sauvages



Tu l'écris comme tu veux, du moment que c'est toi qui le mange :sick:


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Le plaisir synthétique sur une chaise pliante, passe encore.... Mais le légume grillé.... Ou alors je me suis trompé et ce n'est pas sexuel ?! :affraid:


Ben on sait pas encore... 
On se plait bien (hein Lorna?), mais l'alchimie des sens reste un mystère.. à découvrir.


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben on sait pas encore...
> On se plait bien (hein Lorna?), mais l'alchimie des sens reste un mystère.. à découvrir.



Là, a mon avis, les inscriptions vont exploser !


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

elle est imbattable question stratégie marketing !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> elle est imbattable question stratégie marketing !



Voila c'était une stratégie marketterie   

Edit : mais euuh madonna dis-leur que tu plaisantes hein ...  :sick: 
Parce que sinon ma boite à MP elle va exploser !


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Là, a mon avis, les inscriptions vont exploser !



Bon finalement, est-ce que je vais en Belgique? Je me tâte...   Tu m'aides... à me décider Lorna...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> elle est imbattable question stratégie marketing !



C'est l'effet légumes frais cuits à la vapeur ou au feu de bois  Il ne manque plus que les troupeaux importés directement du Vercors et l'équipe de rugby pour faire la troisième mi-temps assis sur des buchettes avec les aiguilles à tricoter


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voila c'était une stratégie marketterie



Marketterie ?! 

J'ai bien lu ?! T'es troublée la Lorna ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon finalement, est-ce que je vais en Belgique? Je me tâte...   Tu m'aides... à me décider Lorna...



Entraîneur des pompoms girls de Pau, ça te dirait ?  Voire président du jury de l'election de Miss synthètique plaisir ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Entraîneur des pompoms girls de Pau, ça te dirait ?  Voire président du jury de l'election de Miss synthètique plaisir ?



Faut voir... si un job se libère...   Mais des pommes-pommes girls tu veux dire...


----------



## Lo1911 (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voila c'était une stratégie marketterie
> 
> Edit : mais euuh madonna dis-leur que tu plaisantes hein ...  :sick:
> Parce que sinon ma boite à MP elle va exploser !


Elle plaisante ? Rahhh, dommage !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voila c'était une stratégie marketterie



Le curé t'a demandé de faire quelque chose pour sa paroisse lors de la visite organisée ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Elle plaisante ? Rahhh, dommage !



Lo on t'a vu, pas la peine de te cacher derrière le rayon fruits et légumes


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Entraîneur des pompoms girls de Pau, ça te dirait ?  Voire président du jury de l'election de Miss synthètique plaisir ?



Pour ma part c'est plutôt PompomGrill    

 :mouais: hola hola hola on se calme par ici ..; les festival "synthétique plaisir" a beau avoir un intitulé plus que tendancieux (Merci le directeur artistique !   ), mais il reste un festival de Cultures Electroniques ..; (ouais j'entends d'ici et dans "culture" il y à "ture" et dans "électronique" il y à "élect"   ), je disais donc, que (Merci madonna de me faciliter la tâche comme ça !  non je te t'abanderai pas dans un bois ! promis !!!!  ) tout ça reste sérieux ... mais pas trop quand même faudrait pas que ce soit pompeux !


 keske j'ai dit encore ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Elle plaisante ? Rahhh, dommage !



 Et alors c'est comme ça qu'on travaille ... hein ?  :hein:


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voila c'était une stratégie marketterie
> 
> Edit : mais euuh madonna dis-leur que tu plaisantes hein ... :sick:
> Parce que sinon ma boite à MP elle va exploser !


Non seulement je ne plaisante pas, mais je te prépare ma fiche d'honoraires.  

Un consultant marketing (marketterie j't'en parle même pas  ) c'est hors de prix aujourd'hui.  
On fait ça au nombre d'inscriptions (et quand c'est des suisses y'a un bonus  ). 
Ou plutôt au nombre de MP, c'est plus sûr...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et alors c'est comme ça qu'on travaille ... hein ?  :hein:



Souris optique conçue exprès pour les synthètiques plaisirs :mouais:


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je me tâte...



Oui, bah faut pas trop t'enerver non plus mon Web'O !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'aides... à me décider Lorna...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bah faut pas trop t'enerver non plus mon Web'O !



M'enfin, tu me connais... :love: Et, j'avais juste envie... de citer Lorna, comme ça... 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, j'espère très sincèrement que ce thread ne va pas trop dégénérer soyez sympas, ça me tient vraiment à coeur  :love: ... je n'ai pas posté dans "Rendez-vous", vu que ça n'a pas vraiment de rapport avec les macs (quoique la plupart des artistes bossent sur mac !  :love: ) ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin, tu me connais... :love: Et, j'avais juste envie... de citer Lorna, comme ça...



Tant que c'est citer Lo ne voit rien, de mal


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement je ne plaisante pas, mais je te prépare ma fiche d'honoraires.
> 
> Un consultant marketing (marketterie j't'en parle même pas  ) c'est hors de prix aujourd'hui.
> On fait ça au nombre d'inscriptions (et quand c'est des suisses y'a un bonus  ).
> Ou plutôt au nombre de MP, c'est plus sûr...




  

hey c'est fou que tu me parles de suisses ...   y'en à 3 qui ont téléphoné pour réserver !!!


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> hey c'est fou que tu me parles de suisses ...  y'en à 3 qui ont téléphoné pour réserver !!!


J'avais oublié : s'ils sont modos, la facture monte...


_édit : téléphoner?? quand je pense au mal que j'ai eu pour avoir tes coordonnées.. :hein:  _


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> hey c'est fou que tu me parles de suisses ...   y'en à 3 qui ont téléphoné pour réserver !!!



Tu t'es fait berner Lorna, c'était eux. 



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'avais oublié : s'ils sont modos, la facture monte...



Si ça n'est que la facture...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'avais oublié : s'ils sont modos, la facture monte...
> 
> 
> _édit : téléphoner?? quand je pense au mal que j'ai eu pour avoir tes coordonées.. :hein:   _



j'ai pas les noms !  :mouais: (mais véridique ils viendront voir Martin Rev) 

PS Olivier ...   ça va pas mieux toi ! 

Edit : parce que j'avais pas vu l'edit de madonna : ils ne m'ont pas téléphoné à moi ... mais à accès(s)  :mouais: je donne pas mon numéro comme ça moi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> _édit : téléphoner?? quand je pense au mal que j'ai eu pour avoir tes coordonnées.. :hein:  _



La vie est dure


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: je donne pas mon numéro comme ça moi !



Et même pire que ça


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et même pire que ça



pardon ...?   Qu'est-ce que j'ai dit ?


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> _édit : téléphoner?? quand je pense au mal que j'ai eu pour avoir tes coordonnées.. :hein:  _



Toi aussi ? Tu me rassures ; je pensais que c'était uniquement mon cas !   :love:


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si ça n'est que la facture...


_- Oui, alors est-ce que le Schmilblick est-t-il vert ?_


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi ? Tu me rassures ; je pensais que c'était uniquement mon cas !   :love:



[mode private message pour Amok ON] Ne pas oublier de s'échanger les coordonnées de Lorna, contre le pack de photos...   [mode private message pour Amok OFF]



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> _- Oui, alors est-ce que le Schmilblick est-t-il vert ?_



 Lui, oui.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi ? Tu me rassures ; je pensais que c'était uniquement mon cas !   :love:



 :mouais: ouais mais elle, elle l'a eu ELLE  :mouais: alors que toi, malgré toutes les bassesses dont tu as pu faire preuve, tu as eu _nada_ !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pardon ...?   Qu'est-ce que j'ai dit ?



 Rien justement  (voir ci-dessous)



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: ouais mais elle, elle l'a eu ELLE  :mouais: alors que toi, malgré toutes les bassesses dont tu as pu faire preuve, tu as eu _nada_ !



Il a fait le loup étendu devant la cheminée ? Tu as eu sa peau ?


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> [mode private message pour Amok ON] Ne pas oublier de s'échanger les coordonnées de Lorna, contre le pack de photos...  [mode private message pour Amok OFF]


Bientôt j'aurai les 2 moi  
Et si je comprends bien, ça va devenir rentable ce voyage à Pau  .


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> [mode private message pour Amok ON] Ne pas oublier de s'échanger les coordonnées de Lorna, contre le pack de photos...   [mode private message pour Amok OFF]



Un numéro de tel, ca vaut plus que des photos ! Surtout celui là ! C'est le portable dont même _qui tu sais_ ne connait pas l'existence. 

Ceci étant, comme c'est toi, d'accord !


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lui, oui.


Waow, tous ces cheveux  :affraid: 
J'suis plus habituée moi..


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Waow, tous ces cheveux  :affraid:
> J'suis plus habituée moi..



C'est du synthètique 

PS: il doit y avoir un manque quelque part :mouais: Il faudrait faire des analyses :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un numéro de tel, ca vaut plus que des photos ! Surtout celui là ! C'est le portable dont même _qui tu sais_ ne connait pas l'existence.
> 
> Ceci étant, comme c'est toi, d'accord !



Mieux vaut en avoir plusieurs, c'est mieux pour ne pas tout mélanger


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt j'aurai les 2 moi
> Et si je comprends bien, ça va devenir rentable ce voyage à Pau  .



Humhum ... attention toi ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mieux vaut en avoir plusieurs, c'est mieux pour ne pas tout mélanger



Ouais, ben voila, j'ai plusieurs portables, avec plusieurs prénoms ... et plusieurs vies  :mouais: 

 :hein:  Merci merci tout le monde !


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Humhum ... attention toi ...


Ah, mince!!! T'étais encore là ? :rose: 

C'est pas l'heure d'aller chercher les enfants à l'école par hasard?
:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mince!!! T'étais encore là ? :rose:
> 
> C'est pas l'heure d'aller chercher les enfants à l'école par hasard?
> :hein:



Non loupé  :rateau:  

(non mais je rêve !  :hein: )


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben voila, j'ai plusieurs portables, avec plusieurs prénoms ... et plusieurs vies  :mouais:
> 
> :hein:  Merci merci tout le monde !



Tu as pris de cours d'organisation auprès de qui ?


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as pris de cours d'organisation auprès de qui ?


Moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Moi



 Spécialiste en téléphonie mobile ? :rateau:


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Spécialiste en téléphonie mobile ? :rateau:


Non, mais en schizophrénie oui !


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais en schizophrénie oui !


 bah, ici y'en a d'autres.


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

je parlais des autres d'ailleurs.


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> je parlais des autres d'ailleurs.


 Des noms ! Des noms !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> je parlais des autres d'ailleurs.



Moi, je vois bien un "petit agité du bocal" qui le revendique haut et fort


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

j'peux pas. j'ai promis... et je risque gros...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> j'peux pas. j'ai promis... et je risque gros...



Je suis là Madonna, j'ai des griffes et quelques crocs restants, tu peux rester derrière moi   

PS: N'oublie pas le fusil quand même :affraid: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis là Madonna, j'ai des griffes et quelques crocs restants, tu peux rester derrière moi
> 
> PS: N'oublie pas le fusil quand même :affraid: :casse: :hosto:


Merci 
Et avec le trident de Lorna en plus, on devrait s'en sortir


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Waow, tous ces cheveux  :affraid:
> J'suis plus habituée moi..





offre a ton homme une postiche pour noel !!!


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> offre a ton homme une postiche pour noel !!!



Un postiche ou une potiche ? Parce que c'est pas du tout le même usage !


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un postiche ou une potiche ? Parce que c'est pas du tout le même usage !


 non mais ça a la même conversation.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> non mais ça a la même conversation.



Oui, mais pas le même usage t'a dit le Monsieur, il va nous expliquer


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2004)

L'idéal, c'est une potiche avec un cheveu sur la langue !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'idéal, c'est une potiche avec un cheveu sur la langue !



Attends, je visualise.. Cheveu, langue, potiche, cheveu, potiche, langue  :mouais:


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'idéal, c'est une potiche avec un cheveu sur la langue !


 ou un postiche avec une langue... :mouais: mais ça doit être moins bien.


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ou un postiche avec une langue... :mouais: mais ça doit être moins bien.


au moins il ne décollerai pas avec le vent, ça ferait ventouse


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

Oui, oui, je sais Lorna   

Je n'avais pas du fermer à clef en partant.  
Et puis on peut plus expulser les squatters avant le printemps maintenant   

On mettra les détails au point plus discrètement ok?


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et puis on peut plus expulser les squatters avant le printemps maintenant


Ouf ! Je savais pus où aller.  Le salon de Roberto étant un peu mort... 

Tiens quelqu'un a des nouvelles, au fait ?


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ou un postiche avec une langue... :mouais: mais ça doit être moins bien.


 on appelle ça un caniche


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, je sais Lorna
> 
> Je n'avais pas du fermer à clef en partant.
> Et puis on peut plus expulser les squatters avant le printemps maintenant
> ...



 :hein: je crois que tu fais pas une bonne gardienne de tradada toi !  :mouais: 

t'as même pas filtré à l'entrée !   

Annonce : Petit Topic recherche gardien (jour/nuit ça dépendra), pour préserver de tout dérapage ce sujet en l'absence de sa propriétaire. Envoyer CV (avec photo) et lettre motivation par MP.
Nous acceptons aussi les femmes pour ce poste ... les chauves, les jeunes ou les vieux, les poilus ou non  ... enfin *aucune discrimination* à l'embauche, c'est pas l'genre de la maison !
Par contre les chiens dressés ne sont pas nécessaire pour un tel emploi (quoique :mouais: )

Qualités requises : patience, courtoisie, diplomatie, haut pouvoir de persuasion bienvenu


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, je sais Lorna
> 
> Je n'avais pas du fermer à clef en partant.
> Et puis on peut plus expulser les squatters avant le printemps maintenant
> ...




opsssss...je ne savais pas que ici aussi  seulement un certains nombre restreint
des personnes pouvaient poster  :rose:    :mouais:


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> opsssss...je ne savais pas que ici aussi  seulement un certains nombre restreint
> des personnes pouvaient poster  :rose:    :mouais:



on appele ça un secte, avec un caniche ... enfin cherche pas a comprendre. Du moment que tu payes ta conso et que tu laisses les toilettes propres


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> opsssss...je ne savais pas que ici aussi  seulement un certains nombre restreint
> des personnes pouvaient poster  :rose:    :mouais:



Si, mais on accepte aussi les siliconées...    :love:


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2004)

'tain ça clone jusque sur MacG :mouais:


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais on accepte aussi les siliconées...    :love:



et les travelottes grillées-polymerisées au fer a friser


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> et les travelottes grillées-polymerisées au fer a friser



Chuuuut... Ça va encore faire venir le caniche...    :mouais:


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Chuuuut... Ça va encore faire venir le caniche...    :mouais:


 oui oui t'as raison... filons en douce..... 


criiiii.... criniin...criiiiinnnn....


Saleté de plancher vermoulus... dificile de prendre la poudre d'escampette en douce :mouais: :hein:


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Chuuuut... Ça va encore faire venir le caniche...    :mouais:


 trop tard


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> trop tard


 coucouuuuuuuuuuuu beau blond !!  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> coucouuuuuuuuuuuu beau blond !!  :love:  :love:


 pas blond :*roux* ! Tu suis pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Dites ça devient un salon de drague clo(w)nesque ici ..?  :mouais:


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pas blond :*roux* ! Tu suis pas ?



T'as qu'à pas oublier la balance des blancs la prochaine fois.  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (22 Novembre 2004)

oh, mais y'a de la volaille en plastique et des minois à périphérique, ce soir, c'est fête !
Au dodo, les chéris, le marchand de sable est passé.


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites ça devient un salon de drague clo(w)nesque ici ..?  :mouais:


 ouais, rillettes me drague à mort.


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> oh, mais y'a de la volaille en plastique et des minois à périphérique, ce soir, c'est fête !
> Au dodo, les chéris, le marchand de sable est passé.



everything, everything.


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouais, rillettes me drague à mort.



À fond, même que !! C'est les frisettes, ça m'excite !!  :love:  :love:


----------



## rezba (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> oui oui t'as raison... filons en douce.....
> 
> 
> criiiii.... criniin...criiiiinnnn....
> ...


 Rillettes, écoute le caid de la croix-rousse, ce soir il est de bon conseil. Y'a les nettoyeurs de flood et les chasseurs de troll de sortie, ce soir, c'est pas le jour pour courrir sur tous les fils. :casse:


----------



## Cecil-III (22 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rillettes, écoute le caid de la croix-rousse, ce soir il est de bon conseil. Y'a les nettoyeurs de flood et les chasseurs de troll de sortie, ce soir, c'est pas le jour pour courrir sur tous les fils. :casse:


 on rest dans le bar... le bar on a le droit de déconner... na


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rillettes, écoute le caid de la croix-rousse, ce soir il est de bon conseil. Y'a les nettoyeurs de flood et les chasseurs de troll de sortie, ce soir, c'est pas le jour pour courrir sur tous les fils. :casse:



Bah je suis déjà plus là, mieux, je ne suis jamais passé. Je vous laisse entre andropausés et ménopausées discuter tricot.


----------



## rezba (22 Novembre 2004)

bises, mes rillettes


----------



## Cecil-III (22 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Bah je suis déjà plus là, mieux, je ne suis jamais passé. Je vous laisse entre andropausés et ménopausées discuter tricot.



Pareil


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Cecil-III a dit:
			
		

> on rest dans le bar... le bar on a le droit de déconner... na


 Jusqu'à ce qu'on se fasse jeter.  C'est comme ça dans les bars.


----------



## rezba (22 Novembre 2004)

Cecil-III a dit:
			
		

> Pareil


 C'est ça, pareil que le reste, mon gribouille. Quand le taulier t'as dans le nez, pas la peine de se maquiller pour revenir le lendemain, c'est kif kif. Salut


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Annonce : Petit Topic recherche gardien (jour/nuit ça dépendra), pour préserver de tout dérapage ce sujet en l'absence de sa propriétaire. Envoyer CV (avec photo) et lettre motivation par MP.
> Nous acceptons aussi les femmes pour ce poste ... les chauves, les jeunes ou les vieux, les poilus ou non  ... enfin *aucune discrimination* à l'embauche, c'est pas l'genre de la maison !
> Par contre les chiens dressés ne sont pas nécessaire pour un tel emploi (quoique :mouais: )
> 
> Qualités requises : patience, courtoisie, diplomatie, haut pouvoir de persuasion bienvenu



_D'abord ça_   :
*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lorna.
*

_Ensuite ça_ :
dis donc t'es pas plus douée que moi question gardiennage..


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> _D'abord ça_   :
> *Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lorna.
> *
> 
> ...



D'abord ça :  :love: 

Ensuite ça :

Qualités requises : patience, courtoisie, diplomatie, haut pouvoir de persuasion bienvenu

:modo: et là je correspondait pas au profil si j'étais intervenue ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

Bon comme vous le savez ... Ze festival of Ze year approche à grands pas !

 :love:  :love: Oui "Synthétique Plaisir" c'est pour bientôt !   :love:  :love: 

Comme cette année, notre équipe a souhaité "s'ouvrir à un autre public" ... après énormément de négociations, de coups de fils en coups de fils, de coup de gueule en coup de trident, j'ai quand même réussi à faire venir Ze Star  :love: 

Nan je ne parle pas de star macGéenne, mais d'une star qui fait frémir de plaisir les femmes depuis 35 ans, o oui il fait des envieux   ) ...

je veux parler de .....


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon comme vous le savez ... Ze festival of Ze year approche à grands pas !
> 
> :love:  :love: Oui "Synthétique Plaisir" c'est pour bientôt !   :love:  :love:
> 
> ...



Ouais, l'es quand même super-balèze le Lo...   :love: Bon, pas un poil sur le caillou, mais bon, propre sur lui et tout...  :love:


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2004)

Qui sponsorise le latex, pour "synthétique plaisir" ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qui sponsorise le latex, pour "synthétique plaisir" ?  :rateau:



 tu parles des gants pour faire le ménage ?   

C'est prévu dans le contrat de Monsieur Propre


----------



## lumai (24 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>


 Merci !
 Merci beaucoup Lorna de l'avoir convaincu de venir ! 
 Nombre d'entre nous pourront enfin rencontrer _*La*_ référence des balayettes.
 Avec lui plus aucune surface ne nous resistera !
 Encore une fois : Merci pour cette rencontre qui j'en suis sure restera longtemps comme une date clé pour nos grattons !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> Merci beaucoup Lorna de l'avoir convaincu de venir !
> Nombre d'entre nous pourront enfin rencontrer _*La*_ référence des balayettes.
> Avec lui plus aucune surface ne nous resistera !
> Encore une fois : Merci pour cette rencontre qui j'en suis sure restera longtemps comme une date clé pour nos grattons !



Si tu veux (mais ça reste entre nous)  j'ai des invit' pour le voir dans sa loge !


----------



## mado (24 Novembre 2004)

J'ai pas trop l'temps là.. 
Mais ça me semble être une bonne raison supplémentaire de venir 
Si je pouvais le ramener à la maison ça serait super !  
y'a un peu de laisser-aller en ce moment chez moi


----------



## lumai (24 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux (mais ça reste entre nous)  j'ai des invit' pour le voir dans sa loge !


 
 Noooon ! C'est vrai ??? 
 Vouaaa !
 J'vais enfin rencontrer le roi des crèmes à réccurer ! 

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Noooon ! C'est vrai ???
> Vouaaa !
> J'vais enfin rencontrer le roi des crèmes à réccurer !
> 
> :love:



   oui mais pour cela il va falloir venir par ici ...   

(nous l'avons eu en exclusivité)


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Novembre 2004)

Si ça c'est pas du teasing.....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

J'ai oublié de remercier publiquement WebO !!!    :love:   

News en direct live de Pau :

Tout s'accélère, ça fourmille dans les locaux des anciens abattoirs.

Ça peint, ça découpe, ça perçe, ça construit, ça démonte, ça accroche, ça éclaire, ça ... comme dirait un celèbre auteur classique du bar : * ça usine !!!*

Plus que 3 jours avant le vernissage ... ça bouillonne de tous côtés  :love: c'est beau (tout ces hommes au travail torses nus hein: ah non ça je l'ai rêvé il fait trop froid ! :rateau: j'ai pourtant essayé de monter à bloc le chauffage mais non marche pas  !!) 

Voila c'était votre envoyée spéciale (et clouée sur place), en direct live de Pau (en bas à gauche de la carte) 


 A vous les studios !


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié de remercier publiquement WebO !!!    :love:



 :rose: Bah, si on peut filer un coup de main à notre Diablotine en cheffe préférée, on hésite pas.   Tout le meilleur pour ton festival.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Bah, si on peut filer un coup de main à notre Diablotine en cheffe préférée, on hésite pas.   Tout le meilleur pour ton festival.




  merci , pour le festival, vous aurez o si vous êtes sages) un petit compte rendu ...


----------



## Nexka (1 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> merci , pour le festival, vous aurez o si vous êtes sages) un petit compte rendu ...



Euhhh    :rose:  Et des photos des mecs torse nu pitetre   :rose:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> merci , pour le festival, vous aurez o si vous êtes sages) un petit compte rendu ...


 Ou un grand... en images


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh    :rose:  Et des photos des mecs torse nu pitetre   :rose:  :love:  :love:




 chuuuut pas si fort ...   

 j'essaie, déjà les "gars" ont lancé l'idée d'un calendrier façon "stade de france"  ... pour les faire râler j'ai dit que pour que ça marche il fallait être "gaulé" comme des rugbymen (Non Bassou je parle pas de toi  ) ... je vous passe les quelques échanges de démonstrations qui ont suivi (oui la charte  ) en conclusion Nexka je suis sur la bonne voie ...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ou un grand... en images



 :mouais: madonna souviens-toi ... le bois ... les p'tits cailloux ...


----------



## Nexka (1 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> chuuuut pas si fort ...
> 
> j'essaie, déjà les "gars" ont lancé l'idée d'un calendrier façon "stade de france"  ... pour les faire râler j'ai dit que pour que ça marche il fallait être "gaulé" comme des rugbymen (Non Bassou je parle pas de toi  ) ... je vous passe les quelques échanges de démonstrations qui ont suivi (oui la charte  ) en conclusion Nexka je suis sur la bonne voie ...  :love:



Yesssssss!!!!   :love:  :love: 


Oui oui ok ok chhhhhttt  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: madonna souviens-toi ... le bois ... les p'tits cailloux ...



Ça avance tambour battant ici


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> chuuuut pas si fort ...
> 
> j'essaie, déjà les "gars" ont lancé l'idée d'un calendrier façon "stade de france" ... pour les faire râler j'ai dit que pour que ça marche il fallait être "gaulé" comme des rugbymen (Non Bassou je parle pas de toi  ) ... je vous passe les quelques échanges de démonstrations qui ont suivi (oui la charte  ) en conclusion Nexka je suis sur la bonne voie ...  :love:


 
 On attendra donc ton compte rendu avec impatience :love:


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça avance tambour battant ici


 Ouais. Une vraie Chef, Lorna 
 De la persuasion, de la disuasion, de l'humour, de la diplomatie...
 tiens ça me rappelle quelque chose


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. Une vraie Chef, Lorna
> De la persuasion, de la disuasion, de l'humour, de la diplomatie...
> tiens ça me rappelle quelque chose




 :mouais: dites-moi, c'est un cauchemar ...  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: dites-moi, c'est un cauchemar ...  :mouais:



La force soit avec toi Lorna Kénobi


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> tiens ça me rappelle quelque chose


 Ha bon ?
 T'as été cheftaine aux éclaireurs de france ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ou un grand... en images



Je fournis les photos au cas où... :rose:


----------



## squarepusher (1 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh    :rose:  Et des photos des mecs torse nu pitetre   :rose:  :love:  :love:


  je vais pas me foutre torse nu dans un abattoir samedi 
 y a rien à faire


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je fournis les photos au cas où... :rose:


 Bon, alors moi je filmerai !


 Tu m'aideras pour iMovie ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors moi je filmerai !
> 
> 
> Tu m'aideras pour iMovie ?



 :love: Ouiii... comme ça je verrai les rush...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :love: Ouiii... comme ça je verrai les rush...




 Dites, là les p'tits ... faudrait peut-être penser à vous calmer, parce que ... si ça continue , le bois ... ce sera sans les petits cailloux !!!


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

alors là, Lorna, tu peux me remercier, ça va attirer du monde à coup sûr !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2004)

Il y a le choix entre fraise ou pistache ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> alors là, Lorna, tu peux me remercier, ça va attirer du monde à coup sûr !



:affraid: :affraid: ... Non, je veux pas les croiser dans la forêt... J'arrête Lorna, ok... :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> alors là, Lorna, tu peux me remercier, ça va attirer du monde à coup sûr !




 :love:  :love:  :love: ah, ça va y avoir du monde  mais il va falloir du monde pour gérer la foule   :mouais:   




C'est sûr qu'à côté de ça ...  :hein: 
Dis poildep ...   qu'est-ce que tu fais dans un an moins quelques semaines au juste ?


----------



## Lo1911 (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> alors là, Lorna, tu peux me remercier, ça va attirer du monde à coup sûr !



Euh, finalement je vais rester à la maison pour garder les filles, moi....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Euh, finalement je vais rester à la maison pour garder les filles, moi....



Ah bon ? t'es sûr ?    comme c'est dommage


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Euh, finalement je vais rester à la maison pour garder les filles, moi....


 Ben écoutes, tu vas pas rester tout seul quand même !
 Je vais te trouver quelqu'un pour te tenir compagnie.. 

 Mais, on vous promet, on rentrera pas tard, n'est-ce pas Lorna ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben écoutes, tu vas pas rester tout seul quand même !
> Je vais te trouver quelqu'un pour te tenir compagnie..
> 
> Mais, on vous promet, on rentrera pas tard, n'est-ce pas Lorna ?



Non pas tard, juste pour le p'tit déj'  :love: 

 


 oui on amènera les croissants !


----------



## mado (3 Décembre 2004)

Bon, ben c'est demain le grand jour.. 

  Tout est prêt ? 
  Un peu à la bourre, on dirait. :hein:
  On te croise plus beaucoup...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben c'est demain le grand jour..
> 
> Tout est prêt ?
> Un peu à la bourre, on dirait. :hein:
> On te croise plus beaucoup...



Moi à la bourre ?  :hein: meuuuh non, au fait on est quel jour, là ?   avec toutes ces nuits quasiment blanches je sais plus trop  

Festival - 1H, comme prévu (mais redouté) je ne verrais pas grand chose  :mouais: mais j'aurais participé ! 

Si j'en sors vivante, je vous tiens au courant  :love:


----------



## macelene (3 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi à la bourre ? :hein: meuuuh non, au fait on est quel jour, là ?  avec toutes ces nuits quasiment blanches je sais plus trop
> 
> Festival - 1H, comme prévu (mais redouté) je ne verrais pas grand chose :mouais: mais j'aurais participé !
> 
> Si j'en sors vivante, je vous tiens au courant :love:


 
Meuuhhhhh  nan, tout va bien se passer. Ils vont tous t'attendrent de pieds fermes   



Bon courage, amusez-vous bien.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Décembre 2004)

marant 3 sms et 3 mdma


----------



## poildep (3 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> marant 3 sms et 3 mdma


 ben ouais, les temps sont dûrs.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2004)

Amusez-vous bien!   :love: On pensera à vous et on trinquera (plusieurs fois :casse: ) à votre santé!

Have fun.


----------



## poildep (3 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Amusez-vous bien!   :love: On pensera à vous et on trinquera (plusieurs fois :casse: ) à votre santé!
> 
> Have fun.


 à demaiiiiin !    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2004)

Ce fût ... 

Génial, super merveilleux, surprenant, enrichissant, éclatant, hilarant ...

De la chouette musique, une super ambiance, du monde, de la bonne humeur ...et des rencontres surprenantes ... de bien belles rencontres :love:

Je ne regrette pas toutes ces nuits sans dormir, à bosser dans le froid ... ça valait vraiment le coup !  

C'était


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Décembre 2004)

Quelques photos pour que l'on voit l'ambiance ?


----------



## mado (5 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ce fût ...
> 
> Génial, super merveilleux, surprenant, enrichissant, éclatant, hilarant ...
> 
> ...


 

 :love: Elle a tout dit ! :love:

 Ça valait bien les kilomètres !



 Bon mais c'est pas l'tout ça, Lorna elles arrivent ces photos , tu fais quoi là ? 
 On attend nous !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :love: Elle a tout dit ! :love:
> 
> Ça valait bien les kilomètres !
> 
> ...



 :mouais: meuuh comment qu'elle me parle elle, dis oh ... j'aurais dû te laisser dans le bois moi !  :hein:   

 Les photos les voilou les voila, on n'y échappe pas !!!


----------



## Nexka (5 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: meuuh comment qu'elle me parle elle, dis oh ... j'aurais dû te laisser dans le bois moi !  :hein:
> 
> Les photos les voilou les voila, on n'y échappe pas !!!



Bah??    :hein:   

Sont où les mecs torses nus???    :hein:  :mouais:   



L'ambiance avait l'air tip top Lorna


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah??    :hein:
> 
> Sont où les mecs torses nus???    :hein:  :mouais:
> 
> ...



Les hommes torses nus ?   ben c'est une bien triste histoire ... enfin triste !   

 La température ambiante des anciens abattoirs lors du montage, était aux environs de ...  :hein: 10°C grand maximum, difficile par ce temps de trouver des hommes en tenues légères   
mais "efficassos"  le thermostat du chauffage ... afin d'ateindre des températures se rapprochant des tropiques.

 Seulement ce c** de chauffage a tout fait sauter !   résultat ils ont bossé en doudoune !      

C'est pas juste c'est pas juste  :hein: 

Au prochain C.A. je vais proposer de faire le festival en été   


Sinon l'ambiance était bien Tip top !!!    :love:  


PS : Euh Nexka ..dis, tu pourrais enlever cette signature   elle devient euh ... gênante ... :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Les hommes torses nus ?   ben c'est une bien triste histoire ... enfin triste !
> 
> La température ambiante des anciens abattoirs lors du montage, était aux environs de ...  :hein: 10°C grand maximum, difficile par ce temps de trouver des hommes en tenues légères
> mais "efficassos"  le thermostat du chauffage ... afin d'ateindre des températures se rapprochant des tropiques.
> ...



Ça avait l'air sympa  Dommage que tu ne maîtrise pas la combustion comme tu maîtrises le trident  mais apparemment, tu as tout de même réussi à entretenir le feu  Au fait et Lo, il était aux fourneaux ?


----------



## rezba (6 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait et Lo, il était aux fourneaux ?


 Y'a des fourneaux, dans GTA San Andreas ?


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2004)

Bouh !  

C'est super dur de retrouver le bureau ce matin.
Une petite machine à remonter le temps  ? 
Quelqu'un a ça dans ses placards ?
J'achète. Cher, très cher !
  
:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des fourneaux, dans GTA San Andreas ?



Tu veux dire que c'est lui qui a intercepté les chippendales ?!   Et aussi manipulé le chauffage  :mouais: avec les conéquences que l'on sait par Lorna  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça avait l'air sympa  Dommage que tu ne maîtrise pas la combustion comme tu maîtrises le trident  mais apparemment, tu as tout de même réussi à entretenir le feu  Au fait et Lo, il était aux fourneaux ?


Lo, il maîtrise la cuisine chinoise comme personne


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Lo, il maîtrise la cuisine chinoise comme personne



Raviolis ? Nèmes ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des fourneaux, dans GTA San Andreas ?



 :mouais: ah j'ai pas vu moi en tout cas !


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sushis ? Nouilles ?


Les sushis c'est japonais..  

Et des nouilles, y'en a pas à Pau.  

Mais des (gre)nouilles, oui..... Désolée, Private Joke. J'ferai plus.


----------



## Nexka (6 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : Euh Nexka ..dis, tu pourrais enlever cette signature   elle devient euh ... gênante ... :rose:




Ah vi sorry j'avais zappé


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bouh !
> 
> C'est super dur de retrouver le bureau ce matin.
> Une petite machine à remonter le temps  ?
> ...



on peut toujours demander à Mackie !  :hein: mais bon ...   

Allez, j'organiserai un autre festival rien que pour nous !  :love:

Ou par chez toi ...  y'à pas une chouette soirée bientôt ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les sushis c'est japonais..
> 
> Et des nouilles, y'en a pas à Pau.
> 
> Mais des (gre)nouilles, oui..... Désolée, Private Joke. J'ferai plus.



À ton avis j'ai édité pour quoi ?  À lire trop vite et à faire autre chose  

PS: j'adore les raviolis chinois


----------



## squarepusher (6 Décembre 2004)

hello me voilà de retour chez moi ....
 Ce fut un long week-end, je suis complétement mort :rateau:
 J'ai passé un trés bon moment ce samedi soir ... Abstarct Kill Agram c'était vraiment énorme 
 les filles au début étaient un tout petit peu trop agressive je trouve :rateau:
 le concert dans la grande salle de l'ampli était trés sympathique lui aussi ...


----------



## squarepusher (6 Décembre 2004)

Je dois pas être loin sur cette photo!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> hello me voilà de retour chez moi ....
> Ce fut un long week-end, je suis complétement mort :rateau:
> J'ai passé un trés bon moment ce samedi soir ... Abstarct Kill Agram c'était vraiment énorme
> les filles au début étaient un tout petit peu trop agressive je trouve :rateau:
> le concert dans la grande salle de l'ampli était trés sympathique lui aussi ...



Oui A.K.A. j'ai beaucoup aimé  :love: 

Mais dis donc ... tu ne t'es pas trop manifesté toi   

une autre fois ...


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui A.K.A. j'ai beaucoup aimé :love:
> 
> Mais dis donc ... tu ne t'es pas trop manifesté toi
> 
> une autre fois ...


 
Il a du avoir peur du trident et de la balade dans les bois  !

Je vois que ça...  
T'as une autre idée toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il a du avoir peur du trident et de la balade dans les bois  !
> 
> Je vois que ça...
> T'as une autre idée toi ?



Oui il ne m'a pas vue ...  :mouais: ch'uis trop petite :mouais: ... peut-etre   

Il faut dire qu'il y avait beaucoup de monde aussi  :love: hein alors ça aide pas !


----------



## squarepusher (6 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui A.K.A. j'ai beaucoup aimé  :love:
> 
> Mais dis donc ... tu ne t'es pas trop manifesté toi
> 
> une autre fois ...


 ch'uis trop timide ...J'ai pas osé vous déranger  
 sûrement une autre fois


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> ch'uis trop timide ...J'ai pas osé vous déranger
> sûrement une autre fois



me dis pas que tu m'as vue   et que t'es pas venu   

je sais je fais peur la première fois ...  :rose: mais après ... par exemple ...  tu vois madonna  elle est revenue chez elle "intacte" !
Non je ne mords pas même si j'ai des dents pointues !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non je ne mords pas même si j'ai des dents pointues !



Ah ! C'est toi qui a récupéré le dentier de Joé Star ! :affraid:


----------



## squarepusher (6 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> me dis pas que tu m'as vue   et que t'es pas venu
> 
> je sais je fais peur la première fois ...  :rose: mais après ... par exemple ...  tu vois madonna  elle est revenue chez elle "intacte" !
> Non je ne mords pas même si j'ai des dents pointues !


 non je ne t'ai pas vu mais je ne suis pas allé demander  à des gens faisant partie de l'organisation  s'ils connaissaient une certaine Laurence 
 C'est bête mais sur le moment j'étais pas chiche


----------



## squarepusher (6 Décembre 2004)

au fait les photos sont chouettes ... Il y en a une qui a directement attéri sur mon bureau 
Je n'aurai pas pu vous reconnaitre  ni Madonna ni toi, ne vous ayant jamais vu !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> non je ne t'ai pas vu mais je ne suis pas allé demander  à des gens faisant partie de l'organisation  s'ils connaissaient une certaine Laurence
> C'est bête mais sur le moment j'étais pas chiche



ben t'aurais dû !Et ils t'auraient certainement dit oui on est pas bien nombreux dans l'organisation 
Et puis je suis pas bien méchante !   

En fait madonna et moi on était un peu les vamps de la soirée


----------



## squarepusher (6 Décembre 2004)

Vous étiez les vamps de la soirée????
ah c'est vous qui dansiez comme des folles sur le breakbeat de la chinoise au pc ??


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Vous étiez les vamps de la soirée????
> ah c'est vous qui dansiez comme des folles sur le breakbeat de la chinoise au pc ??



Chinoise ?   

Baby Kruger ? avce les vidéos ?  

C'est une (ce sont) deux bordelaises !    

non c'était pas nous ... hein madonna c'était pas nous !


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Chinoise ?
> 
> Baby Kruger ? avce les vidéos ?
> 
> ...


 Pas moi en tous cas


----------



## squarepusher (6 Décembre 2004)

bon d'accord elles étaient bordelaises, mais il y en avait une qui avait un charme plutôt oriental quand même :love: 
au fait c'est toi Lorna qui a pris les photos des Baby Kruger ?
si oui ca veut dire que je t'ai eu dans mon champ de vision ( plus que réduit a cette heure tardive)au moins une fois dans ma vie lol


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> bon d'accord elles étaient bordelaises, mais il y en avait une qui avait un charme plutôt oriental quand même :love:
> au fait c'est toi Lorna qui a pris les photos des Baby Kruger ?
> si oui ca veut dire que je t'ai eu dans mon champ de vision ( plus que réduit a cette heure tardive)au moins une fois dans ma vie lol




Rooo vu ma taille j'ai pas trop dû te gêner !   

Oui très jolie cette fille ... mais elle avait les yeux bleus !


----------



## squarepusher (6 Décembre 2004)

non ça va tu ne m'as pas trop gêner 
 elle avait les yeux bleus ????
 mon coeur bat de plus en plus fort !!! 
 ça y est je suis amoureux ...
 j'ai le nombre de poste d'un levi's !!!


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> non ça va tu ne m'as pas trop gêner
> elle avait les yeux bleus ????
> mon coeur bat de plus en plus fort !!!
> ça y est je suis amoureux ...
> j'ai le nombre de poste d'un levi's !!!


  Moi j'ai fini la soirée assise à côté d'elle  !
  Effectivement elle était très jolie.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Décembre 2004)

Ce Soir, C'est Synthétique Plaisir Pour Tout Le ùmonde. :d


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2004)

Lorna... vient vite nous voir... pour notre plaisir pas synthétique...     Lo est au lit?   C'est bon...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lorna... vient vite nous voir... pour notre plaisir pas synthétique...     Lo est au lit?   C'est bon...



vu leur état: aucun risque  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

:affraid: mais ils ont posté ici aussi !!! :affraid: 

 


mais que faisaient les modos (les vrais) cette nuit ???  :hein:


----------



## ficelle (5 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes c'est une contrée bien trop lointaine pour eux !
> 
> Et puis on allonge pas dès le premier soir les paloises sont un minimum civilisées (quoique moi je n'en suis même pas une vraie !  ) ...
> 
> Bon sur ce je vous laisse ... je compte sur vous pour ne pas trop faire dérâper ce thread ...    :love:



et tu fais quoi du 8 au 11 décembre ?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Octobre 2005)

Lorna, faut que j'explique, j'y suis pour rien là dans la remontée, c'est juste une coïncidence. Un hasard, comme ça. :rose: Vraiment... :rose:  J'assure...   _







__Bon, ptêt un p'tit peu, chai po, non, ça n'est que le hasard... :rose: 


__:affraid: Aïe..._​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et tu fais quoi du 8 au 11 décembre ?



Waouuu dis-donc comme c'est direct ça !  :rose:
Ben euh je ne sais pas encore, quoique ne faisant plus partie de l'équipe, je serais beaucoup moins occupée que l'an dernier ! 

D'ailleurs  heureusement que je ne me suis pas lancée dans la promotion du festival de cette année, ah ils sont inspirés pour les intitulés de festivals !   

j'vous jure ! 

_ (maintenant va falloir que je comprenne le labyrinthe des liens ci-dessus qui renvoient à d'autres ailleurs, plus loin ... :hein: mais d'abord un autre café s'impose !  )_


----------



## squarepusher (28 Octobre 2005)

hello tout le monde ! Modeselektor pour le festival access cette ann&#233;e ....la vous avez fait fort !bravo Lorna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2005)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> hello tout le monde ! Modeselektor pour le festival access cette année ....la vous avez fait fort !bravo Lorna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ah ben je n'y suis pour rien cette année  j'ai laissé l'asso depuis plusieurs mois déjà, sinon tu penses bien que j'aurais fait la promo pour cette nouvelle édition


----------

